# Homegrown Hog Roast (NSFW-ish)



## rexbobcat (Jan 1, 2014)

1. This Christmas my family decided to slaughter one of the pigs that they had been raising for the past months. 




2. There are generally two methods of slaughtering a pig: slitting the throat or shooting it in the head (but PLEASE make sure you shoot it with a large round. Their skulls are so tough, it can take 5-6 .22 caliber bullets to put one down. Domestic hogs don't seem to have the resilience of feral hogs, however.)




3. The hog right before we weighed and cleaned it




4. My uncle and grandpa removing the tail bone.




5. My mother and aunt sawing the ribs




6. The whole family standing out by the fire pit.




7. It actually turned out pretty well for a first time roast.




8. My mom serving everyone.





The full essay (it's pretty long) is on my website if anyone is interested.


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm a total hypocrite here...
I love pork. Bacon is magical. 
Pigs are also crazy cute. I can't eat a pig that I have looked in the eye. 
I'm not judging, someone has to look at the pig before I get bacon. Just not me.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 1, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> I'm a total hypocrite here...
> I love pork. Bacon is magical.
> Pigs are also crazy cute. I can't eat a pig that I have looked in the eye.
> I'm not judging, someone has to look at the pig before I get bacon. Just not me.



lol My mom is kind of the same way. She's raised pigs most of her life, but the ones she's eaten she doesn't name or really ever associate with at all. 

Your comment about bacon reminds me of this commercial that just now came on TV, ha.


----------



## Desi (Jan 2, 2014)

Good storytelling


----------



## deveaushawn (Jan 2, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> I'm a total hypocrite here...
> I love pork. Bacon is magical.
> Pigs are also crazy cute. I can't eat a pig that I have looked in the eye.
> I'm not judging, someone has to look at the pig before I get bacon. Just not me.



Reminds me of a passage about the cow that wants to be eaten from a great book by Douglas Adams:

Word Hoard: Douglas Adams's cow that wants to be eaten


----------



## JoeyCadigan (Feb 1, 2014)

A bit weird seeing the pig then the pork 
good set.


----------

